# Changer affectation touches



## Aghnar (22 Septembre 2005)

Mon Powerbook a un clavier AZERTY.
Pour la programmation, le positionnement des touches est parfois énervant.
Par exemple, les touches ( et ) sont à des années lumière l'une de l'autre.
Serait-il possible de remplacer la touche § par la touche ) ? Si oui, comment
faire. Je n'envisage pas de changer mon clavier pour un QWERTY  
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2005)

Aghnar a dit:
			
		

> Mon Powerbook a un clavier AZERTY.
> Pour la programmation, le positionnement des touches est parfois énervant.
> Par exemple, les touches ( et ) sont à des années lumière l'une de l'autre.
> Serait-il possible de remplacer la touche § par la touche ) ? Si oui, comment
> ...




Il faut que tu modifies le mapping de ton clavier.
Fais une recherche avec les mots-clés "*mapping clavier*" dans le forum Mac OS X, tu trouveras plusieurs sujets à ce propos.


----------



## Aghnar (23 Septembre 2005)

Après avoir un peu regarder sur des sites anglophones, voilà 
la solution que j'ai trouvé: utiliser un logiciel qui s'appelle
Ukelele qui permet de générer simplement un fichier xml
que l'on place dans le répertoire ~/Library/Keyboard Layout

Ca marche comme un charme...

On peut même associer à une touche plusieurs caractères.

Reste à trouver comment modifier l'icone du clavier qui par 
défaut est fort moche


----------



## ocean_orgy (8 Mai 2007)

Pardon erreur de manipulation et je ne trouve pas comment effacer mon post.


----------

